# How Much $100 is REALLY Worth in Each State



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Check out this map and see how much $100 is really worth state by state. :dollar:  http://mentalfloss.com/article/58466/how-much-100-really-worth-each-state


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 23, 2014)

That information is so misleading. Sure, $100 buys more in Arkansas than it does in California but people in Arkansas earning $100 would earn maybe  $500 in California doing the same job.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> That information is so misleading. Sure, $100 buys more in Arkansas than it does in California but people in Arkansas earning $100 would earn maybe  $500 in California doing the same job.



Excellent point. Although I saw big time equivalency problems come up during the so called housing bubble.

 I was living in a relatively low income low cost of living area when the boom/bubble came. A ton of developers, contractors and anyone associated with what was a temporary population increase. In a few years the cost of many foods doubled along with rents and of course housing & associated services. Problem is that local population was living life based on a entirely different mindset and lower cost of living. If enough big city contractors and money types start coming to town and not flinch at higher prices sooner or later the local business will realize they can raise their prices. The problem is they have to realize where their up sells or high end spenders are coming from. This is why the economy collapsed so rapidly and harshly in many areas of the country. 

Before the boom if you were a transplant from a higher cost of living area or were able to get one of the higher paying jobs in the local economy you had no problems paying bills. 

In the end greed kills it all.


----------

